# Will Photoshop lernen



## claudi89 (10. Juni 2010)

Hallo ich bin neu hier und schreibe das erste mal,

ich habe eine frage bitte oder so 

ich wurde gerne Potoshop lernen, und da habe ich an video2brain gedacht naja den mit einem tutorial lernt man das besser,
naja also ich habe 0,0 erfahrung in photoshop CS4 
welches were die richtige DVD fur mich oder naja noch besser welches ist die reienfolge der V2B dvd 
Also wie ist die reienfolge? (grundlagen, fur fotografen, dirty tricks, fur fotografen, und keine ahnung welche noch)

Ah ja noch was, also ich habe photoshop CS4 auf dem PC naja ich habe gehort das CS5 erscheint oder erschienen ist naja was ware dan besser CS4 oder Cs5?

Bitte helft mir


----------



## Leola13 (10. Juni 2010)

Hai,

wenn schon DVD´s dann solltest du mit den Grundlagen anfangen. Wobei meiner Meinung nach Tutorials aus dem Netz ausreichen. 
Und das immer vor dem Hintergrund, in welcher Richtung du etwas mit PS machen möchtest  : Bild(nach)bearbeitung, WEB, Design, Grafik, Zeichnen, ...

CS5 hat in einigen Bereichen sicherlich Vorteile gegenüber CS4 (Zitat DOCMA : .. für Fotografen unentbehrlich.. )
Da du CS4 schon hast fang doch erst einmal an, dafür würde sicherlich auch PS7 reichen, aber Geld scheint ja keine Rolle zu spielen.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## RoteKatze (10. Juni 2010)

Hallo, 
ja wäre gut, wenn du erstmal schreibst, was du mit PS machen möchtest. ~
Ich denke auch, dass dir das Internet genug Möglichkeiten bietet um erstmal einen Einstieg zu finden, was es für Werkzeuge gibt, wann man mit welcher Anpassung arbeitet bzw Korrektur bei CS4 heißt das glaub ich, was die Ebeneneigenschaften sind... Wenn du das draufhast ist schonmal viel gewonnen. Aber wir helfen dir sicher das Richtige zu finden wenn du eine genauere Vorstellung hast =D


----------



## claudi89 (16. Juni 2010)

ja hy danke fur eure posts

also so richtig schlau bin ich jetzt immer noch nicht geworden,

fur was ich Photoshop lernen will?
- naja also ich habe Informatik studiert, und werde dieses jahr fertig (um genauer zu sein in 1 woche), und ich habe bemerckt das ich eigentlich nix gelernt habe was mich interesiert, 
- und mit fotos oder fotobearbeitung hast du immer zu tun, 
- also genauer was will ich mit photoshop: 
                                                                               - fur bilder retuschieren
                                                                               - anderer hintergrund
                                                                               - zB ich spiele handball und wurde gerne so poster fur die jeweiligen duelle erstellen also fotomontage   
                                                                               - also grafik, bildbearbeitung, zum zeichnen
                                                                               - also keine ahnung um genau zu sein halt so das notigste

ich habe es mit youtube probiert weis aber auf einmal nichtmehr weiter, und verstehe nix mehr, also das solte doch scon so richtig eines nach dem anderen,
*[gelöscht von Administrator]*
klar ist mir immernoch net die reienfolge fur, grundlagen, fur fotografen, dirty triks, und so weitrvon video2brain,
*[gelöscht von Administrator]*

- also des problem ist ich habe ein buch werde daraus aber net schlau, 

ach ja ein weiteres grosses problem ist das ich nich aus deutscand komme, ich bin zwar deutscher komme halt nur net aus deutschland  (meine vorvahren sind vor 300 jahren nach Rumanien ausgewandert), *[gelöscht von Administrator]*


naja und wer weiss wann ich wieder nach deutschland komme, *[gelöscht von Administrator]*


vielen dank


----------



## Leola13 (16. Juni 2010)

Hai,



claudi89 hat gesagt.:


> ja hy danke fur eure posts
> - naja also ich habe Informatik studiert, und werde dieses jahr fertig (um genauer zu sein in 1 woche), und ich habe bemerckt das ich eigentlich nix gelernt habe was mich interesiert,



Du hast Informatik studiert und nichts gelernt was dich interessiert ? Und jetzt willst du mal eben Photoshop lernen ?  
Ohne Kommentar, weils besser ist.



claudi89 hat gesagt.:


> klar ist mir immernoch net die reienfolge fur, grundlagen, fur fotografen, dirty triks, und so weitrvon video2brain,



Also die Reihenfolge sollte eigentlich klar sein : Erst die Grundlagen !

Du schreibst bei den Videos von youtube kommst du nicht klar. Das heisst entweder die Grundlagen fehlen, oder gibt es andere Probleme ?



claudi89 hat gesagt.:


> also des problem ist ich habe ein buch werde daraus aber net schlau,



Welches Buch ? Welches Problem ?



claudi89 hat gesagt.:


> also ich habe CS4 von irgendwo runtergeladen



Das habe ich mal überlesen. Service für Raubkopierer wird hier nicht geleistet. 

Wenn du Probleme mit der Bezahlung hast, gilt es diese zu lösen. Eine Überweisung, welcher Art auch immer, sollte auch aus Rumänien (?) möglich sein.



Ciao Stefan


PS :  Mal ganz ehrlich. Du hast Informatik studiert und bist bald fertig. Eigentlich gute Aussichten für den Arbeitsmarkt und jetzt willst du dir Photoshop besorgen und ... ?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (16. Juni 2010)

Hallo,
also wenn du anfängst dann lese dir erstmal das Handbuch durch und verstehe für was die ganzen Werkzeuge da sind etc. damit du wenigstens aus der Theorie weißt was diese können.
Dannach solltest du mit dem retuschieren anfangen, den da lernt man am meisten was PS kann.
Dafür nimmst du dir irgend ein Prospekt zerkrumpelst dieses und/oder scannst es ein und löscht einfach wahllos Berreiche mit dem Radiergummi raus. Nun fängst du an dich mit den Retuschierwerkzeugen auseinanderzusetzen (Stempel, Lasso, Auswahlwerkzeug …).
Wenn du da dann Meister drinnen geworden bist kommt die Farbberabeitung dran und so weiter.
Ich will und kann das jetzt nicht alles ausführen da das den Rahmen sprengen würde.

Ansonsten gibt es auch Tutorials von Adobe: 
(CS3) http://www.adobe.com/de/designcenter/video_workshop/
(CS4) http://tv.adobe.com/de/channel/how-to/cs4-tutorials/

Viele Grüße

PS: Alles andere was hier nicht so ganz der Netiquette entsprach habe ich überlesen.


----------



## DJTrancelight (16. Juni 2010)

Hi,

Tipps zu den Tutorials und How-To´s hast du nun zu Genüge bekommen.
Was Photoshop angeht würde dir sicher auch das um 90% günstigere Photoshop-Elements beste Dienste erweisen. Das bekommst du auch direkt von der Adobe Homepage und kostet ca. 70 EUR - also für jedermann erschwinglich. 

http://www.amazon.de/dp/B002OE5GPO/...ode=asn&creative=7994&creativeASIN=B002OE5GPO


----------



## Martin Schaefer (16. Juni 2010)

Damit das nicht im allgemeinen Hilfsangebot untergeht:
Es ist absolut inakzeptabel, dass du mit Raubkopien hantierst
und als ob das nicht an sich schon schlimm genug wäre, hier
auch noch fragst, wo man weitere Raubkopien runterladen kann.
An 4 Stellen habe ich deinen Beitrag editieren müssen.

Das geht so gar nicht und du wirst hiermit verwarnt!
Sollte nochmal irgendwas in der Art von dir kommen,
dann werden wir deinen Account sperren.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Madlip (16. Juni 2010)

also davon mal abgesehen das das komplett abturned von dir ist mit deiner illegalen Sche!?e ....


kann ich dir wenn du es halt ernst meinst, echt die Bücher von Galileo empfehlen! Ich weiß nicht genau welches Buchgeschäfft du in der nähe hast oder ähnliches ... 
Ich hatte mir meine Bücher im Hugendubel gekauft und bin sehr zufrieden damit! Praxisübungen und sehr sehr gute Tipps mit dabei und bei den meisten Büchern ist meistens auch eine DVD mit dabei ...


----------



## PhotoshopDesign (5. April 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe selber noch nicht besonders viel Photoshop-Erfahrung, aber so habe ich es gemacht (Schritte 1 und 2 sind wohl für dich unwichtig):

1. Photoshop-Testversion runterladen
2. Kaufen
3. Youtube Videos ansehen und mitmachen
4. DVDs kaufen (oder Bücher, aber das finde ich nicht so reizend beim Photoshop lernen)
    Hier sind zwei gute DVDs:
    -Adobe Photoshop CS4 - Die Grundlagen, Marc Wolf, Galileo Design
    und danach
    -Photoshop CS4 für Fortgeschrittene, Sven Brencher und Olaf Giermann und Uli Staiger, Video2Brain
Falls du eine neuere Version hast denke ich, dass das kein Problem darstellen dürfte, da das Grundprinzip ähnlich ist. Außerdem hole ich mir bald selbst Photoshop CS6.

Grüße
PhotoshopDesign


----------



## NissyMaelzer (8. April 2012)

Also Photoshop voll und ganz können ist eh unmöglich, das Programm ist einfach zu umfangreich und wenn du nicht gerade vorhast eine Ausbildung zum Grafiker zu machen, würd ich das Ganze erst mal viel entspannter sehen ;-)

Ich hab mich damals einfach in einer Webdesigncommunity angemeldet, weil ich lernen wollte, wie man Homepages designed. Dann habe ich mir Tutorials reingezogen, angefangen die ersten Designs zu machen und sie in der Community gezeigt, um aus entsprechender Kritik zu lernen und mich immer mehr zu verbessern...

Mittlerweile bin ich ziemlich gut, auch ohne DVDs ;-)


----------

